# Sticky  SP Interests and Attitudes



## Sidewinder

The SP temperament is more than just beer, sex, and soccer. More than just being reckless and silly and impulsive. Sure, it can be all those things, and about all those things. And yes, we do drive around the Industrial Park on Sunday morning refining our rev matched downshifts. (Well, at least the ISxPs do.)

But so often we're dismissed as being obsessed with Reality TV and gossip. Most SPs I know don't give a damn about those things. Why watch someone else's life when you can have your own? I'm not surprised you're not interested in people like that. I'm not interested in them either.:dry:

SP is also the temperament of Churchill and JFK, Mozart and Monet, Hemingway and Wordsworth, Springsteen and Spielberg. And the list of SP interests, skills and hobbies is interesting and impressive: politics, current affairs, forestry, wildlife management, computer science and engineering, geology, conservation, botany, landscape design, interior design, graphic design, photography, drama/acting, culinary arts, nutrition, physiotherapy, painting, musical performance, composition, illustration, animation, film-making, fashion design, family medical practice, veterinarian science, law enforcement, avionics, entrepreneurship. And of course, it's not unheard of us to make our way even through atypical careers like law or management. But it's the real world, through and through. We are pretty smart in practical ways and we get better as we go along. Being an SP is good training for life. Please don't underestimate us. 

Well, maybe this was a bit serious. We don't like to be too serious for too long. :blushed: Life should be a little fun, so let's have a beer and watch the game too. But I'm not going to limit myself or play down to any kind of stereotype. You should take us the same way you'd treat someone who is NT or NF or SJ. All types are good and it ain't a race. It's late already ... Thanks for listening, everyone. :happy:


----------



## thehigher

I like this. I dunno bout churchill though. I tend to think hes more of an infp....considering everyone thinks hes an idealist and all


----------



## Fat Bozo

Sidewinder said:


> sex, and soccer....












hmmm...soccer... :laughing:


----------



## Sidewinder

thehigher said:


> I like this. I dunno bout churchill though. I tend to think hes more of an infp....considering everyone thinks hes an idealist and all


Thanks! I've heard Churchill referred to as a good tactical leader, and seen him quoted as ISTP. However, I will honestly admit that I'm not as familiar with European political leaders as American and Canadian ones. I'll do some more research.



Fat Bozo said:


> hmmm...soccer... :laughing:


Aw, but you forgot the beer. To complete the image, she should have been holding a beer. :wink:


----------



## Roland Khan

Sidewinder said:


> The SP temperament is more than just beer, sex, and soccer. More than just being reckless and silly and impulsive. Sure, it can be all those things, and about all those things. And yes, we do drive around the Industrial Park on Sunday morning refining our rev matched downshifts. (Well, at least the ISxPs do.)
> 
> you're right, its not just about beer, sex, and soccer. its all about beer, sex, and hockey.
> 
> But so often we're dismissed as being obsessed with Reality TV and gossip. Most SPs I know don't give a damn about those things. Why watch someone else's life when you can have your own? I'm not surprised you're not interested in people like that. I'm not interested in them either.:dry:
> 
> ugh, i cant stand reality tv. as you said, who cares about them when ya got ur own.
> 
> SP is also the temperament of Churchill and JFK, Mozart and Monet, Hemingway and Wordsworth, Springsteen and Spielberg. And the list of SP interests, skills and hobbies is interesting and impressive: politics, current affairs, forestry, wildlife management, computer science and engineering, geology, conservation, botany, landscape design, interior design, graphic design, photography, drama/acting, culinary arts, nutrition, physiotherapy, painting, musical performance, composition, illustration, animation, film-making, fashion design, family medical practice, veterinarian science, law enforcement, avionics, entrepreneurship. And of course, it's not unheard of us to make our way even through atypical careers like law or management. But it's the real world, through and through. We are pretty smart in practical ways and we get better as we go along. Being an SP is good training for life. Please don't underestimate us.
> 
> wheres gambling?
> 
> Well, maybe this was a bit serious. We don't like to be too serious for too long. :blushed: Life should be a little fun, so let's have a beer and watch the game too. But I'm not going to limit myself or play down to any kind of stereotype. You should take us the same way you'd treat someone who is NT or NF or SJ. All types are good and it ain't a race. It's late already ... Thanks for listening, everyone. :happy:


yeah, leave the seriousness at the door when you come in, gummi bears are inside. 

*Takes a beer and sets the rest of the 12-pack in the fridge* Now this is a hangout:wink:


----------



## Sidewinder

Roland787 said:


> yeah, leave the seriousness at the door when you come in, gummi bears are inside.
> 
> *Takes a beer and sets the rest of the 12-pack in the fridge* Now this is a hangout:wink:


Yep, gambling should be there too. Same with shooting pool. :happy: And thanks for the beer, man!


----------



## Roland Khan

yeah, pool is tight. wish i knew somebody with a table so i could actually get good. im not really one to hang out in bars otherwise id just go there n play.


----------



## Sidewinder

Roland787 said:


> yeah, pool is tight. wish i knew somebody with a table so i could actually get good. im not really one to hang out in bars otherwise id just go there n play.


Yeah, I used to play a lot more when I lived in an area with more bars. I'd meet friends there and we'd play. I don't live close to a place with tables anymore and it's not worth it to buy one for the house.


----------



## mcgooglian

Roland787 said:


> yeah, pool is tight. wish i knew somebody with a table so i could actually get good. im not really one to hang out in bars otherwise id just go there n play.


I have a pool table, you can come over to my house to play all you want.


----------



## Roland Khan

*Struggles to activate the teleportation circuit in his brain, but fails miserably*


----------



## mcgooglian

Roland787 said:


> *Struggles to activate the teleportation circuit in his brain, but fails miserably*


Don't worry, I'll call in some favors and bring you over here as soon as I can.


----------



## Korvyna

Pool and beer?! Setup a dart board and we got ourselves our own little bar... Can we get some TVs setup to watch sports too. No soccer or hockey for me, I'll take baseball. :wink:

The only thing amusing to me about reality TV is just how far people will go for their 15 minutes of fame... <rolls eyes>


----------



## Voodo Chile

Rugby

World cup 2011


----------



## nakkinaama

I love this and I love you. This was awesome, Im not gonna lie. I wish everyone had this attitude.


----------



## nakkinaama

Sidewinder said:


> Aw, but you forgot the beer. To complete the image, she should have been holding a beer. :wink:


or she should have been pouring it all over her body


----------



## Tru7h

Don't forget good ol' American football.


----------



## suzypike

I've been having a really hard time figuring out my type- till now. 
I don't know how I missed it. I belong! :laughing:


----------



## Acadia

hockey hiking cycling  conservation biology. I also play guitar, like photography, technical theatre, and hey, I really enjoy writing. Just because I'm Se-dom/aux (that part's complicated aha) doesn't mean I can't use those other functions!


----------



## AL1CE

I'm not that into sports. Okay I liked football(soccer if you're American) when I was a kid but I kinda grew out of it. I don't mind watching a bit of Tennis or Snooker.

However my main hobbies are writing poems, playing role-play games like Shadowrun Shadowrun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and talking to people on the internet. I also enjoy watching TV: Orphan Black and Elementary are my favourite TV programmes right now.


----------



## RaeLizz

Hmm I do like the typical ISTP thrill-seeking things a lot: rafting, roller coasters, bungee jumping, sex, driving fast, blah blah blah.
I find myself doing mellower things more often though. I love everything outdoors-hiking,camping. Also reading, researching, TV, video games, board games, and others. Animals are my passion, I'm studying to be a vet and want to specialize on wildlife. Conservation, environmentalism, equality. All important.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Any extreme sports, anything outdoors. Especially fishing and going down flooded rapids/waterfalls in $1 store innertubes. Preferably most of hobbies under the influence. I feel like it just enhances the experience and sometimes numbs the pain :tongue:. 

I also love night life and partying. Bars, clubs, music festivals, restauraunts, I love going out. I love making the best of things. I love sharing my experiences with people and talking about them afterwards. Sometimes I mellow out, play some poker, drink wine and attempt to be classy, watch football, hang with my buds, bonfires, camping, the occasional mountain hiker.

I have a tendency to turn most mellow things into a wild experience. Things can get a little rowdy over here, but usually a little smoke can fix that.

I have a 'don't give a ****' and a 'can do' attitude. Getting things done is one of my strong points and I don't let people get in the way. I don't usually worry when things go wrong, I just bounce back, learn from my experience good or bad and move on. Loyalty is very important to me and most everyone automatically has my trust to a certain degree. If you can break that threshold of basic trust then I'm your loyal friend to the end and will have your back for life or until you **** me over. The most important thing to me is my freedom. Freedom to go where I please, to think what I want, to do what I want, to go want. You get the jist of it.

I'm getting my EMT license to become a fire fighter. The reason I chose this career is because I like helping people, I like making impact, I like respect, I love the flexible schedule (many interests), and I look forward to the adrenaline rushes that will be received bull-rushing burning buildings, etc. Although, I've been told a thousand times I should either be a lawyer or a salesman.


----------



## MNiS

Hahah, I kind of agree with the driving around and practicing your downshift. I used to do that all the time and considered it to be really fun!

Didn't know Mozart or Steven Spielberg were SPs. I was musically gifted as a child (some might have even said I was a prodigy - although I'm not too sure about that ). Not that I'd compare myself to Mozart but I guess I did have a talent for music from an early age so maybe him being an SP isn't so far fetched!


Also, Beer - S'ok I prefer the harder stuff. :tongue:
Sex - If you're hot and you want to, then lets go. :wink:
Soccer - Also S'ok. I'll watch the World Cup or the Olympics. :happy:


----------



## AliceKettle

Let's see I'm an ISFP, so I'm interested in:
•Whatever I happen to find interesting or pleasurable in the moment. I like to read for fun a lot, browse the web, and sing.


----------



## Renny811

Well I'm an ESTP and I like sex but only at the climax, I love knowledge (the more you learn the more you earn). Honestly speaking as an ESTP we do whatever we can be #1 in


----------



## tahrah11

Sidewinder said:


> The SP temperament is more than just beer, sex, and soccer. More than just being reckless and silly and impulsive. Sure, it can be all those things, and about all those things. And yes, we do drive around the Industrial Park on Sunday morning refining our rev matched downshifts. (Well, at least the ISxPs do.)
> 
> But so often we're dismissed as being obsessed with Reality TV and gossip. Most SPs I know don't give a damn about those things. Why watch someone else's life when you can have your own? I'm not surprised you're not interested in people like that. I'm not interested in them either.:dry:
> 
> SP is also the temperament of Churchill and JFK, Mozart and Monet, Hemingway and Wordsworth, Springsteen and Spielberg. And the list of SP interests, skills and hobbies is interesting and impressive: politics, current affairs, forestry, wildlife management, computer science and engineering, geology, conservation, botany, landscape design, interior design, graphic design, photography, drama/acting, culinary arts, nutrition, physiotherapy, painting, musical performance, composition, illustration, animation, film-making, fashion design, family medical practice, veterinarian science, law enforcement, avionics, entrepreneurship. And of course, it's not unheard of us to make our way even through atypical careers like law or management. But it's the real world, through and through. We are pretty smart in practical ways and we get better as we go along. Being an SP is good training for life. Please don't underestimate us.
> 
> Well, maybe this was a bit serious. We don't like to be too serious for too long. :blushed: Life should be a little fun, so let's have a beer and watch the game too. But I'm not going to limit myself or play down to any kind of stereotype. You should take us the same way you'd treat someone who is NT or NF or SJ. All types are good and it ain't a race. It's late already ... Thanks for listening, everyone. :happy:


I'd say jfk is an ENTP. other than that i'd say SP's can be good at a lot of things if they put their minds to it.


----------

